# Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht



## jetztaber (9. Mai 2009)

*Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Ok, here we go:

Laut Unwinder hat sich mit diesem WHQL-Treiber das interne Benennungsschema der Geforce-Treiber geändert. Daher wird vom aktuellen RivaTuner (v2.24) keine Versionsnummer mehr erkannt.

Aber wie das halt im wahren Leben so ist, gibt es auch hier einen kleinen Workaround, der zumindest die volle Funktion des RivaTuners wieder herstellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu klickt man im Expertentab auf das offene Ordnersymbol links unten und öffnet die Datenbank mit dem Namen RivaTuner.rtd im RivaTuner Verzeichnis. Wenn die geladen ist, öffnet man RivaTuner\System (gleich die oberste Funktion) und geht zu ForceDriverVersion. Dort gibt man 18585 ein und achtet darauf, dass nicht der hex-Button gedrückt ist! Übernehmen bzw. OK klicken.

Fertig. Es erscheint natürlich keine Versionsangabe des Treibers, aber alle Funktionen stehen wieder zur Verfügung.

So und wer das nicht schafft oder verstanden hat, muss sich bis Juni zum Erscheinen der Version 2.25 gedulden... 

Das Ergebnis schaut dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LasstMichArzt (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Speedi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Hi jetztaber,

ich habe ebenfalls das Problem mit dem neuen 185.85 Treiber und wollte dan dein Workaround probieren.
Das klappt auch alles wunderbar, nur kann ich, nachdem ich bei "ForceDriverVersion" 18585 eingeben habe, nicht auf die Schaltfläche Übernehmen klicken, die bleibt grau...
Was kann man da machen?

*EDIT:
*Jetzt, wo du noch einen Screen gepostet hast, geht es^^ Ich musste gar nicht auf die Schaltfläche Übernehmen klicken! 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## jetztaber (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Klick mal einfach auf ok. Reicht wahrscheinlich auch schon aus. War irgendwie recht früh heute morgen, als ich das geschrieben habe.


----------



## braini86 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

pcgh ihr seid die besten!
naja, oder du, "jetztaber" 
hab mich auch schon n bissl drüber aufgeregt das mein rivatuner nichtmehr will. nun passt aber alles wieder.
hat bei euch der 185.85 auch euern DualView "umgedreht"? bei mir war mein primär-tft sekundär - und umgekehrt. also desktop aufm 19" und aufm 24" nichts (also der rechte teil vom desktop).
ich tucker noch mit meiner guten alten 8800gtx rum...

gruß


----------



## Zocker Nr.1 (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Gutes Tutorial.

Hilft meiner GTX 280 mal wieder auf die Füße!


----------



## Brzeczek (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Vielen Dank  Ich bin echt Happy hier angemeldet zu sein und ich bin echt Happy das   so Leute wie dich hier angezogen hat  und so Leute wie mich nicht Dumm Sterben lassen


----------



## CheGuarana (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Kleine lösung, großen Effect!
Jetzt ist es sogar auf der Main.


----------



## Lexx (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*



braini86 schrieb:


> pcgh ihr seid die besten!
> 
> hab mich auch schon n bissl drüber aufgeregt das mein rivatuner nichtmehr will. nun passt aber alles wieder.



Hallooo... ? Extreme... ??? Oder wo samma do.. ???

Und warum kommt man (ihr) nicht selbst auf diese Lösung.. ?
Kennt Ihr eure Werkzeuge eigentlich noch.. ?
Oder ist euch das alles egal.. ?

Manchmal denk ich mir, die Meisten da brauchen auch noch Jemanden, 
der ihnen nach dem Geschäft den Hintern auswischt..

Immer nur von anderen (das Wissen) absaugen..  
Und es selbst nicht der Mühe wert finden, was eigenständiges ..
ach was .. pfiat eich


----------



## Maximax (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Man dankt


----------



## Marcel154 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Was ist der hex-Button ?...bei mir kan ich nämlich nur 1 zahl eingeben.
kan mir wer helfen pls?


----------



## El-Hanfo (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Der hex-button ist der auf dem "0xD" und "0xA" stehen.

MfG


----------



## Marcel154 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

ok danke !


----------



## Athlon76 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

 Top!! Hier klappt das halt super !!!


----------



## |L1n3 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

danke
aber unter XPx64 konnte ich mit Rivatuner 2.24 und dem besagten Treiber keinen Unterschied zu vorher\nachher zu diesem workaround sehen
ging eigentlich auch vorher alles wie immer 
Auch die Anzeige im Startfenster stimmte (185.85)

also entweder is nen fehler im XP x64 Treiber oder bei den anderen


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Sehr gut!!!


----------



## micky23 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

@ jetztaber

Wie immer eine perfekte Instruktion zum richtigem verstehen des RT


----------



## Thaquanwyn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

... sorry - aber entweder bin ich definitiv zu dumm, oder ich mache einfach irgend etwas grundlegend falsch! 

Egal, ob der Hex-Button gedrückt ist oder nicht, ich kann momentan grundsätzlich nur eine einzige Zahl eingeben - jede weitere Zahl überschreibt die Erste. 

Für eine mögliche Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar ...


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

ich find in meinem riva tuner net ma den force driver wo soll der sein?


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

ohhh man besser wie *jetztaber *das beschrieben hatt geht es nicht und bei mir leuft es 100 %


----------



## Thaquanwyn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

... fein für dich - aber mir nutzt das nicht die Bohne ...


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*



Thaquanwyn schrieb:


> ... fein für dich - aber mir nutzt das nicht die Bohne ...




ok ok geh nochmal alles ganz genau durch, hast du überhabt die 2.24 Version ?

Mach mal ein paar screnshots wenn du es versuchst einzustellen, vielleicht können wir dir dann besser Helfen.


----------



## Lexx (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich find in meinem riva tuner net ma den force driver wo soll der sein?


Vielleicht hast den Catalyst installiert..  ?


----------



## Speedi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Hm...
Ich musste mein Vista HP x64 wegen verschiedener Fehler neu aufsetzen.
Nun habe ich den RivaTuner v.2.24 installiert, samt deutschem Sprachpaket.

Natürlich war der Video-Treiber der 185.85 WHQL, weshalb ich dann auch dieser Beschreibung wieder folgte.
Allerdings geht bei mir jetzt gar nichts^^
Ich kann zwar den Wert unter "ForcedDriverVersion" auf 18585 stellen, aber im Hauptfenster ändert sich nichts...

Und soll der Hex-Button jetzt "eingdrückt" oder "normal" sein?


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Thaquanwyn (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> ok ok geh nochmal alles ganz genau durch, hast du überhabt die 2.24 Version ?
> 
> Mach mal ein paar screnshots wenn du es versuchst einzustellen, vielleicht können wir dir dann besser Helfen.



... nicht mehr nötig - ich hab es tatsächlich alleine geschafft! 

Aber ehrlich, man hätte ja auch mal darauf aufmerksam machen können, dass es eines Doppelklicks ins markierte Werte-Feld bedarf, um die 5stellige Zahl (18585) einfügen zu können ...


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Meiner Meinung nach kann die Beschreibung kaum besser sein


----------



## usopia (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

...und funzt auch mit dem 186.06 beta. Und ich hab drei Tage sinnlos rumprobiert...


----------



## Brzeczek (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*



usopia schrieb:


> ...und funzt auch mit dem 186.06 beta. Und ich hab drei Tage sinnlos rumprobiert...




Der Trick sollte normaler weiße mit allen Treibern Versionen  gehen.. !?


----------



## Speedi (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Der Trick sollte normaler weiße mit allen Treibern Versionen  gehen.. !?



Das denke ich auch^^  
Zumindest bei Versionen, die nicht vom aktuellen RivaTuer unterstützt werden!


----------



## usopia (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

@Kepi007: hast du es wieder hinbekommen bei dir?


----------



## yamo (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Lösung: RivaTuner 2.24 erkennt den Geforce-Treiber 185.85 WHQL (Vista) nicht*

Danke für den Tipp.
Funzt auch mit 186.18!


----------

